# Who to blame as far as G2x Tegra drivers go?



## phitch

Dear Xxy

We are very sorry for that you keep waiting for a long time in advance.

Today we received reply from Nvidia.
I post their opinion regarding our question below. Please refer to below.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
기본적으로 저희 GB 기반의 Kernel driver들은 이미 아래 site를 보시면 아시겠지만 Public 되었습니다.
If you refer to below public link, NVIDIA already committed TEGRA based kernel sources with various way and timely manner.
http://nv-tegra.nvidia.com/gitweb/

하여 TMUS G2X Kernel driver에 대해서는 NVIDIA 입장에서는 Source 공개를 막을 이유가 전혀 없습니다.
So, NVIDIA official stance to release GB based Linux kernel source can be committed to open source community under GPL terms & condition.

단 LGE는 TEGRA HAL이나 User space code들을 별도로 Source로 받으시는 경우가 있는데 이 부분은 GPL을 따르는 것이 아니기 때문에 공개를 하지 마셔야 합니다.
However, since TEGRA hardware adaptation layer and few user space codes in Android were not made based on GPL so it's purely NV proprietary, it should not be opened to the public.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are very sorry to say that we don't have any obligation to release source code about TEGRA HAL and user space code from Nvidia.
As they mentioned their opinion, because It isn't GPL.

If you have any suggestion, please let us know.

Thank you
Best regard.

So there you go, Nvidia tells you that LG has to release the source code while telling LG they shouldn't release it.


----------



## Dralan

I tried to stick it out and stood by my g2x very near its release. After dealing with terrible roms from LG, poor driver support from nvidia, and, as a result, declining dev support from cyanogenmod, this has left a rather bad taste in my mouth. I'm steering clear of LG and Tegra from now on. I was planning for this purchase to last me a few years, but the sgs III is looking rather appealing about now. I wonder how many customers lg and nvidia have turned off towards themselves with this foolishness?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipis

I dont know for what i understood is that something good is coming out to release.
That why they havent release it yet.
Thats my opinion, so far ICS dev are working hard to make it better.
But without the proper drivers a rom still beta..
Sent from SuperCharge ICS V6

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------

